# Gfs new PB



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

While I'm stuck at work, the girlfriend gets to have all the fun. Caught on cut shad in the Tusc. 
[ame]http://i1333.photobucket.com/albums/w622/hillbillybelownewphilly/image_zps8137f8b2.jpg[/ame]


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice fish, I just saw this pic on the extreme catfish Facebook page.lol 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

hillbillybelownewphilly said:


> While I'm stuck at work, the girlfriend gets to have all the fun. Caught on cut shad in the Tusc.


Fixing image


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks flathead king. And yes, posted it as well as here. Can't help but brag. Lol


----------



## Infamous1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice channel cat!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HeerKittyky (May 23, 2011)

Lol I saw this picture and all I could think of was the Foster's beer commercials....

"Keepa" ::thick Australian accent::

Nice channel cat.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

